# To shoot or not to shoot?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

While sat in a highseat on Friday morning waiting for the light to arrive a fox comes walking passed at 40 yards. Now I'm out deer hunting, a shot might spook any deer around but then it might not make any odds what so ever plus its windy out and I might not see any thing else so I take the fox. Its a big dog fox so maybe I have saved a deer fawn or two. Would you shoot a coyote while out after deer? Just interested.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

yep, I would can always come another day to hunt deer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shoot first ask quesitons second....


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

if i have my bow he is toast if i ma on a rifle hunt i shoot it with the 22mag revolver i carry


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

22 mag....how far can you shoot that thing and still hit somthing ?


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Any chance i get for a dawg, its down. Opening day of this year's deer rifle season, i downed a dawg and still got to see 5 doe that morning. To bad no horns, but i did hammer that yote.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

reason I ask is because I have a 22 mag S&W 8" revolver. The sights are kinda broad and makes hitting a target out there past 40 yard a bit diffucult. I would love to shoot it out to a 100 yards.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Shoot for sure. Call me crazy, but a predator is more of a trophy to me than a deer is. I can buy processed beef for a lot cheaper than it costs for a lease, gas, and processing of a deer in Texas.

I'm still waiting to take a fox. I'd pass on a trophy buck to get after a red and grey fox.

That's just me though....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot if I was in a prime spot for deer, but if it was an iffy spot I may.

Chris you'll be interested in my thread in the varmint forum.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say prob not because I would not run the risk of spooking any big bucks and if I was not woried about spooking a big buck well then why am I there deer hunting haha. However if we are pushing bush and I kick out a coyote he is dead. I don't shoot foxes around here. They don't really hurt much and they eat a pile of rats and gophers around here. We never used to have very many red foxes around but now it seems like every other stand I call in a fox.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Shoot for sure. Call me crazy, but a predator is more of a trophy to me than a deer is. I can buy processed beef for a lot cheaper than it costs for a lease, gas, and processing of a deer in Texas.
> 
> I'm still waiting to take a fox. I'd pass on a trophy buck to get after a red and grey fox.
> 
> That's just me though....


Easy Chris, we will go get a fox. It's not that hard I promise. ET


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOOT'EM DEAD ___________SB*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Deer are stupid when in it comes to gunshots around here. I have seen time and time again where you shoot and they just stay or actually come closer to where the shooter was. I don't beleive that a gun shot will decrease your odds that much. also how many times have you guys heard of a guy taken 3-4 shots on a deer and the thing just stood there or moved a minimal amount only to eventually be shot by that hunter that needs to hit the range more.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish the deer around here were like that. I have seen guys take a shot at a coyote and watch deer take off on the run at almost a mile away. Plus even if that animal does not take off on the run it well be on hi alert.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I would shoot in a heart beat. I have shot so many deer and they keep coming in so I would have to wait til dark to get the deer I shot. You shoot a predator that is more deer you will see next year!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Would and have and will again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When I was young I would shoot the first thing that walked out, I shot a lot of foxes but only a few deer. Then I started letting the foxes go and the numbers of deer I shot went up sky high. Now that the deer population has dropped and they have become more nocturnal I see less deer on an outing so have started taking the foxes instead of going home empty handed.


----------

